# This looks a single battery winner!!!



## Timwis (18/9/20)

Vaporesso - FORZ TX80

I really like the look of this, it's like the Target got it on with the Aegis and had this bundle of joy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/9/20)

oh wow, now that looks like something i'll actually save up for...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (18/9/20)

Looks like a Aegis Solo with a facelift

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Looks like a Aegis Solo with a facelift


Yes the backend looks like the Aegis Solo, and the front form factor of the Target, brushed metal face and embossed padded leather spine, gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/9/20)

and 18650 as well, was quite expecting it to be internal on first glance... but that just upped the browny points on it for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------

